
To Kill a Microservice: going from a microservice architecture to a monolith - whack
https://medium.com/botify-labs/to-kill-a-microservice-d6c9e7ad444c
======
SomeoneFromCA
So much manager-speak (velocity, pain points etc.). Indigestible for an
enginner.

